
Worker injuries, 911 calls, housing crisis: Recruiting Tesla exacts a price - navigatesol
https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/news/investigations/2019/11/12/tesla-gigafactory-brings-nevada-jobs-and-housing-woes-worker-injuries-strained-ems/2452396001/
======
foxyv
I think USA Today has forgotten how dangerous most industry is. Especially
construction work. 8,000 workers in an environment that hazardous are going to
injure themselves. At a concert with 8,000 people you can expect that there
will be medical emergencies, fights, and 911 calls galore. That's without
heavy lifting, and machinery that can remove limbs.

What's surprising to me is that they haven't had a fatal accident yet. After a
couple years of operation you would expect at least 1-2 people to die
actuarially speaking in a worker population that large.

